# God and Emotions



## no1special18 (Jan 4, 2005)

I think that I want to rephrase this question, because the last post sounded like I was having a crisis of faith. I was just curiouse how the reformed person, wanting to be faithful in full to Scripture, should interpret the verses that seem to show God to be sad?

I was looking in Brown Driver-Briggs Hebrew lexicon, and it turns out that the Hebrew word used for "repent" or "sorry" in Genesis 6:6 is the same exact Hebrew word used for repent in Number 23:19. So in Genesis 6:6 God is sorry or he repents, but in Numbers 23:19 God does not repent. Scripture is obviousley consistent within itself, so therefore, there must be something about the context which allows for both to be true. This may seem like an obviouse statement, and admitedly, I should have realized right away, but I did not.

That being said, and if anyone is actually still reading this really long post, I would love to hear some ideas about the context. Furthermore, if anyone is knowledgeable about it, is there more about the Hebrew that adds light to these passages?

Also what do you guys think is then the point and purpose to God telling us he was sorry for creating man? 

If your not tired of my questions already, here is another one. Can anyone point to verses in the Bible that support our belief that God does not get sad and grieved (I believe, but knowing the scripture to back it up would be awesome)?
I do realize that becase of the clear Biblical teaching that God can not be thwarted or frustratred that it would make no sense for him to be sad or grieved, but are there verses that are even more clear then that? 

I am just trying to seek and figure out the Biblical teaching behind such verses. 

[Edited on 1-6-2005 by no1special18]


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a brief response to your excellent question from the Westminster Confession of Faith, Chap. II, I:




> There is but one only,(a) living, and true God: (b) who is infinite in being and perfection,(c) a most pure spirit,(d) invisible,(e) without body, parts,(f) *or passions,(g) * immutable,(h) immense,(i) eternal,(k) incomprehensible,(l) almighty,(m) most wise,(n) most holy,(o) most free,(p) most absolute,(q) working all things according to the counsel of His own immutable and most righteous will,(r) for His own glory;(s) most loving,(t) gracious, merciful, long-suffering, abundant in goodness and truth, forgiving iniquity, transgression, and sin;(u) the rewarder of them that diligently seek Him;(w) and withal, most just and terrible in His judgments,(x) hating all sin,(y) and who will by no means clear the guilty.(z)
> 
> (a) Deut. 6:4; I Cor. 8:4, 6.
> (b) I Thess. 1:9; Jer. 10:10.
> ...


----------

